# One owner late 74 Opaque Red Stingray



## NickM (Jan 12, 2021)

Picked 3 bikes up off of the original owners recently.  This is the last of the 3.  It cleaned up very very well.  It had some incorrect bars and grips, but aside from that, it’s all original down to the very nice dated tires.


----------



## sworley (Jan 12, 2021)

Very nice find! Keep up the good scores, lucky!


----------



## schwinnray (Jan 12, 2021)

nice i had one of those, sold it a while ago, it had a silver seat on it though, i thought the black seat didn't come out till 75
i have a real nice 5 speed in that color as well


----------



## NickM (Jan 12, 2021)

Correct, 75 was the black seat.  This is all dated November/December of 74, so I'm assuming they built it as a 75


----------



## nick tures (Jan 12, 2021)

looking good !!


----------



## Sambikeman (Jan 18, 2021)

looks great


----------

